# my 1st car: 1996 Altima sss (2.0L)



## pazuso (Oct 26, 2004)

got my 1st, own, solo, ride 

new spark plugs, fully synthetic motor oil (shell helix ultra), newly flushed rad (replaced coolant), Shell Velocity Fuel (they claim to have octane 95)

stock altima 1996 sss (2.0L, asian, left hand), 5speed manual. got it with 95,000Km, and everything is stock except for the spoiler. made it run 200Km/hr on the highway, seems that it can do more but im afraid I might die if i hold the throttle just a little bit longer.

im really satisfied with its power expecially when it reaches 100km/hr + speed, but im a little concerned with it's acceleration. is this where the stock intake and exhaust comes in? what can u recommed to increase acceleration? im sorrounded by hatchback civics...


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

pazuso said:


> got my 1st, own, solo, ride
> 
> new spark plugs, fully synthetic motor oil (shell helix ultra), newly flushed rad (replaced coolant), Shell Velocity Fuel (they claim to have octane 95)
> 
> ...



Since I assume your out of the U.S because you have a sss and your comment about it being an asian car I don't know what to suggest about intakes except what the American Altimas use which would be the Hot shot and Place Racing, for exhuast in my honest opinion I think Trust (GReddt) makes the best one which I believe it out of Japan? Hopefully someone with more knowlege out out-of-country models can help you more.


----------



## pazuso (Oct 26, 2004)

sss, bluebird, stanza, altima 2.0, 2.4. got tangled up first time the used car shop told me bout it. bout the intake, im quite a newbie with car accessories but, if i can' find for sale "retail" parts, are there custom fabricated parts, just like exhaust pipes? I noticed the stock intake tube is located in a very crowded place, left headlight in front of battery and beside a fusebox. is this the same with the US models?

with a limited budget, what would u suggest i change first, the intake or the exhaust?


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

If I remember correctly the intake is placed the exact same place, but now that I think of it you might have an Sr20 in that case I don't really know what to suggest, the american altimas use a Ka24de. If you have a KA you can searhc online, but I'll go over to the other Nissan site and check out what they suggest. But the best way to upgrade is, intake, exhuast, header, pulley, ignition, grounding kit, internals, (cams,. Cam shafts, gears, I believe you can gte upgraded pistons, rods flywheel)


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

pazuso, you a fellow Filipino? I'm guessing this because you're in a LHD car in a country that has Shell Velocity... (me a good Sherlock!) C'mon over to www.nissanbayan.com/forums ... there are people there who can help you... and if you're not a Filip, most of the info will be useful for you anyway.

If you search here, most mods you need would be filed under the SR20DE section for the Sentra.

There are a whole bunch of places you can go to in Manila for custom exhaust work... as for intake, that will likely have to be custom, because American SR20 cold-air intakes are built for the Sentra body.

As for those Civics, the Altima SSS has a 0-60 mph time of around 9-10 seconds (versus 7-7.5 for B16A Civics). It can be made a lot faster with a turbo set-up, but it would take someone more familiar with turbos than me to point you to a competent shop.

First thing you should do is make sure that your tires are good and your brakes are still okay... slap some mags on that baby, get a K&N and save up for a good exhaust and you're all set.


----------



## pazuso (Oct 26, 2004)

yeah pare, filip here :thumbup: 
arrghh tubro, i think thats too much for me at the moment hehe. well i guess those small bodied hatchback civics r still the good ones with the 0-100kph (0-60mph) race. theyr in the 1.6, 16valve class anyway.

just checked the brakes, and theyr all good  as for the tires, i got new yokohamas, but fitted them on the stock mags since im too poor at this moment to buy cool ones, and its quite not practical to get cheap ones as replacement for the still ok stock. but i think 17" polished metal with 40-45 series tires would look great  

man this car is taking away all my money :fluffy: 

ok punta nako sa nissanbayan


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

congrats on everything man... 

tip: look up fusion-R... and come back here from time to time for news on the SR20. Good luck!


----------

